# I may have made a big mistake



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

A 29 gallon mistake. I was at Goodwill and they had a huge tank for $20 and I let my sister talk me into it. They also had an entertainment center that looked like it would fit my other 3 tanks perfectly together that was cheap, but super sturdy. 

So now I have a Fish Entertainment Center. My cat already enjoyed it for a bit.










The 3g has my white/black betta, the 10g is my red/blue betta and his friends who will eventually be moving up to the 29g I think. the .75g is just for growing some plants up for moving them to the main tanks. I just got the big one set up today and moved some plants and mini snails in to try to grow them up while I figure out what I want to do. All I do know is I want to plant it up into a jungle! I had a heater already and bought a filter on sale for like $17 so I'm trying to do this all as cheaply as possible, but Ill probably spend a fortune on some driftwood.

I would like some recommendations of tall plants and any advice for a thick 'jungle' tank.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow... I wouldn't call it a mistake, just an accident hehe your sister did tempt you after all XD 

I would reccomend some Italian Val  and Mario their pretty and big plants  more members will name tall background plants but those come up to mind when I honk of backround plants  good luck!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jungle val is a beast, that is probably the tallest plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might enjoy looking at this site. Go to the "Aquarium" drop down and you can look at plants from A-Z.

index

Saturday night is AquaBid's SNE with lots of good sales (it's the 3rd Saturday of the month). NoFishToday (www.bamaplants.com) has nice plants at more than reasonable prices. Sale is from around 7-11 EDT. Go to left side of page and click on "One Hour Auctions."


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Amazon swords get huge. I have one in my 54 gallon that started out as a little 4 inch sproutlet about 6 months ago, and now it's growing out of the tank. And the tank is 25 inches deep.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe lol I just noticed I said Mario I meant myrio : P


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

litelboyblu said:


> Hehe lol I just noticed I said Mario I meant myrio : P


It's-a me, myrio!

Also, that's the best kind of mistake. :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I can send you a poop-ton of Myrio Mattogrensense for $25 free shipping if you like haha

Came from my own 29 that looked like this before the trim:


And I went to this. So you'd be getting all that Myrio that I cut out! They're long stems too, not dinky little ones! They do require at least medium light, they'll be okay in low light conditions but better in medium-high light. (Hey look! I have Giant Hairgrass I can finally see! hahah)


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

I don't see any mistake. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm with freedom2b, it looks awesome.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

mamejenny said:


> it's-a me, myrio!
> 
> Also, that's the best kind of mistake. :-d


 myrio kart wii!!!!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Don't feel bad, I have three 3-5 gallon Betta tanks set up in my kitchen area, 4 if you count the one my Dh decided to pick up as a spare but has since begun to cycle... One 4 gallon Betta, one 45 (soon to be 75)gallon Bashir , one 75gallon terrarium/vivarium and a 125gallon Oscar tank set up in my living room. As well as, a 29 community in my sons' room and a 75 turtle tank in my daughters' room... My philosophy is the more the merrier (within space/time and financial reason of course.)


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

wow, that's a pretty sweet "mistake".


----------

